# Smoked Cheese Puddles



## Preacher Man (Jun 7, 2019)

When you _*thought*_ you were cold smoking...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

Preacher man FTW! Lol

Might be a little to warm to be smoking cheese this time of year. Hopefully you can salvage some of that maybe let it firm up in the fridge and mellow out for awhile then shred it.


----------



## oddegan (Jun 7, 2019)

Probably make some wicked fondue.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2019)

ouch, I was actually thinking about doing some cheese, maybe i'll rethink that for now


----------



## Jonok (Jun 7, 2019)

Those still look pretty tasty.  A loaf of bread, a jug of wine, a good baseball game, and a platter of those with a good pocketknife to dig out the tasty bits would do me right about now!
(Like!)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 7, 2019)

I am very curious what exactly happened..that has to be over 100f you hit? 

Fondue or cheese sauce would be amazing with that stuff though..or as filling in some home made pretzels... Chill and shred for tacos?

Let us know how strong the smoke is!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 7, 2019)

I hope you can save some of that!


----------



## bregent (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah, get some melting salts and make some cheese sauce. Great on nachos or mac and cheese.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 7, 2019)

Yep, scrape it up and treat as normal, it'll be fine.
But man, that looks like a helluva'lot of smoke.

Now if that was fried/grilled cheese... OMG'osh!
That's be Mana from Heaven, sammies, crackers, toast, chips, fries or just plain.
I love the browned crispy parts of fried and/or grilled cheese.


----------



## ksblazer (Jun 7, 2019)

This happened to me. While it may not look the most appetizing. It still tasted good. Don't toss them. Give them a try.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jun 7, 2019)

It's a TON of smoke, which isn't necessarily a bad thing for me. We had a cold spell up here so I thought I'd be okay with my temps, but boy was I wrong.

We ate one bar of white cheddar, and everyone thought it was good. The others are muenster and 2 year aged cheddar. These I'll let chill in the fridge and then sealed them up tonight. I'll let em rest for a good month or so and then they'll be great grated up for enchiladas, nachos, breakfast burritos, etc.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jun 7, 2019)

bregent said:


> Yeah, get some melting salts and make some cheese sauce. Great on nachos or mac and cheese.


What are melting salts?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 7, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> What are melting salts?


Very interesting, learnt something new today.
Sodium citrate and sodium hexametaphosphate
https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/cheddar-cheese-sauce


----------



## bregent (Jun 8, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Very interesting, learnt something new today.
> Sodium citrate and sodium hexametaphosphate
> https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/cheddar-cheese-sauce



Yep. I use the formula from Chefsteps, but using Sous Vide is totally unnecessary. It's faster and easier to just use a heavy sauce pan over low heat. The melting salts make a extremely smooth sauce without the chance of breaking that you can store in the fridge, and you can make it with just about any combination of cheese that you want. Smoked cheeses work great. Some folks use only Sodium Citrate, but adding the hexametaphosphate allows you to use less of the citrate. Both readily available online. Either ways it works great and makes nachos cheese sauce that blows the doors off anything you can buy, and uses only a few ingredients without preservatives.

You can also use less milk and make your own american cheese type slices. I pour into a mold the size of a burger patty, then slice. It's melts as good as Velvetta, but of course tastes much better.

I wouldn't use 100% of the smoked cheese as it may be too strong, blend it with something else, like non smoked cheddar, swiss, any other cheese you like.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks custom made for some mac & cheese, to me.

Great color on your chunks PM.  I like a strong smoke flavor, myself.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 8, 2019)

Got a chuckle out of this.  My first thought was "Not real pretty, but it looks delicious"
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lord if you arent eating it Ill send you my address :)


----------



## Jonok (Jun 9, 2019)

I just sent in my order for 100 gm of the stuff.
The [email protected]#tard Chuck Bieger (may he rest in peace) who lived across the street from me and was the chief engineer for the Velveeta line at Kraft never told me that there was anything other than cheddar trimmings and soybean oil involved... This explains a lot!!


----------



## dward51 (Jun 9, 2019)

Jonok said:


> I just sent in my order for 100 gm of the stuff.
> The [email protected]#tard Chuck Bieger (may he rest in peace) who lived across the street from me and was the chief engineer for the Velveeta line at Kraft never told me that there was anything other than cheddar trimmings and soybean oil involved... This explains a lot!!



Wow, their recipe for "Melty Cheese Slices" sounds and looks pretty much like Velveeta cheese blocks.  Cool....

https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/melty-cheese-slices

Pouring it into a mold to set for slicing - looks just like melted velveeta to me (photo from the link above)


----------



## Jonok (Jun 9, 2019)

If nobody beats me to it, I’ll report back ASAP...
The very possibility of using something other than Humko soybean oil to mix with the cheese (think ghee, peanut oil, fresh pressed sesame etc.) 
in a smooth emulsion is going to keep me awake.


----------

